# Ping Rapture 3wood vs. Callaway BB3wood



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Though I have a Ping Rapture 3 wood in my bag, I am wondering how the latest Callaway BigBertha 3 wood performs.

Has anyone tried both of them?

The Latest Callaway 3wood has the 2nd Biggest clubhead in the market at 200cc, while Ping Rapture 3wood is at 229cc.

Please share your opinions.


----------

